# Welches Echolot passt zu mir?



## hfraenklin1 (2. Juni 2012)

Hallo Community

Ich würde mir gerne ein Echolot kaufen habe aber überhaupt keine vorstellung welches das richtige für mich ist.
Zur Situation: ich habe ein kleines und ich meine wirklich kleines Schlauchboot. Ist eigentlich für kleine Kinder im Pool aber um im Sommer damit raus zu schippern und ordentlich Boilies ins Wasser zu schmeisen reicht es 
Jetzt hab ich mir gedacht es wäre doch hammer geil wenn ich mit meiner kleinen Nussschale auch gleich noch nach Kanten, Löchern oder Platous suchen könnte.
Ich brauche also ein Echolot/Fishfinder das mir den Gewässergrund so darstellt das ich das genannte erkenne...es geht mirt nicht darum Fische zu finden oder zu sehen ob es schlammig oder kießig ist...nur das "gelände" möchte ich erkennen!
Natürlich geht es mir darum möglichst wenig auszugeben...

Gut ich hoffe mal es gibt hier auch leute die sich mit den billigen teilen auskennen!

Danke schonmal im vorraus


----------



## ZanderSeifi (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welches Echolot passt zu mir?*

Würde dir für deine zwecke das Eagle Cuda 168 empfehlen. Bekommst bei EBay gebraucht für nicht viel knete und es ist ein Top teil. Hat ich damals für die Anfangszeit auch gehabt.


----------



## hfraenklin1 (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welches Echolot passt zu mir?*

danke erstmal für die antwort...
hatte mich mittlerweile eigentlich für das Lowrance x-4 pro entschieden...gibts für um die 111€

hat jemand damit erfahrung? was ich mich am meisten frage...ist das ding wasserdicht?
in meiner kleinen nussschale wird es schon ab und zu etwas feucht!
manche shops schreiben "wasserdicht" andere nicht, wie kommt das?

danke


----------



## ZanderSeifi (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welches Echolot passt zu mir?*

Im normal Fall sind die teile dicht weil wenn es regnet kommt auch Wasser drauf. Ruf aber mal bei Echolotzentrale an die kennen sich da aus und geben dir auch Auskunft darüber. Musst aber eine Sicherung zwischen Elot und Batterien einbauen zwecks Kurzschluss. Ich habe das Mark 5 pro und bin damit voll zu Frieden. Hab es auf meinem BB.


----------



## Fordfan (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welches Echolot passt zu mir?*



hfraenklin1 schrieb:


> manche shops schreiben "wasserdicht" andere nicht, wie kommt das?


 
Hallo hfraenklin1,
die "Dinger" sind zwar nach Herstellerangabe IP-X7 versiegelt und wasserdicht , aber man sollten sie nicht unbedingt dauerhaft ins Wasser stellen oder legen. Man beachte auch, eine Gewährleistung/Garantie gibt es jedoch nicht auf die Wasserdichtheit! Wenn du dir eines zulegen willst dann ist ein x-4pro für dich geeignet (Cuda wird nicht mehr hergestellt).

Grüße René


----------



## hfraenklin1 (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welches Echolot passt zu mir?*

Dankeschön!!!


----------



## bubi10_4 (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welches Echolot passt zu mir?*

Hallo hfraenklin1, Ich habe auch das x-4 pro und kann Bodenbeschaffenheit und Struktur erkennen.

Gruß Mario


----------



## hfraenklin1 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welches Echolot passt zu mir?*

Dankeschön, hab es mir am freitag bestellt, müsste heute ankommen...bevor es damit aufs wasser geht dauert sicher noch ein bis zwei wochen, aber wenn ich es nicht verpeile schreib ich danach nen kleinen bericht!
danke nochmal


----------



## hfraenklin1 (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welches Echolot passt zu mir?*

gel aku ist jetzt auch da...nun brauch ich nur noch einen tag zeit und gutes wetter!!!


----------

